# Teichpflanzenkauf



## graubart48 (26. Feb. 2005)

Guten Tag allen.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob dieses ein Thema für dieses Forum ist. Ich versuche es einfach.
Meine Frage ist : 
Nach welchen Kriterien stelle ich ein Teichpflanzensortiment zusammen?
Wo kann ich günstig Teichpflanzen kaufen ?
Welche Pflanze zu welcher Zeit einsetzen ?

mfg

Erwin der Graubart


----------



## Jürgen (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

warum sollten deine Fragen nicht hier her gehören? Die passen ja wohl sehr gut hier in dieses Forum   

Das mit den Kriterien ist so ne Sache. Das Hauptkriterium sollte wohl der Standort der Pflanze sein. Im Teich, im Pflanzenfilter, Unterwasser, über Wasser, im tiefen Bereich oder im Flachwasserbereich der Uferzone, beschattet oder ganztägig Sonne etc. Danach orientiert sich schon mal die erste Auswahl der jeweils in Frage kommenden Arten. Und das sind jetzt nur mal die objektiven Kriterien. Dinge wie den persönlichen Geschmack im Hinblick auf die Optik der Pflanzen lassen wir mal besser außen vor.

Wenn möglich sollte solch ein Sortiment aus so vielen in Frage kommenden Arten wie möglich bestehen, denn man kann im Vorfeld nicht darauf wetten das sich jede Art in oder an deinem Teich wohlfühlen und wachsen wird. Vermehren tun sie sich dann von alleine, es macht also sowieso keinen Sinn viel Geld an einige wenige ausgesuchte Arten zu verplempern.    

Eine Mischung aus sumersen (Unter der Wasseroberfläche wachsend) und emersen (Oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche wachsend) Arten ist Pflicht. Die Auswahl an submersen Pflanzen ist gewaltig, so dass man hierzu ohne weitere Infos kaum einen verwertbaren Tip geben kann. Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen sieht es da schon magerer aus. __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasserpest, __ Laichkraut und __ Tausendblatt sind da für gewöhnlich die Standardarten.Auch hier braucht man keine große Mengen der jeweiligen Arten. Wenn sich eine Art bei dir wohl fühlt, dann wirst du das ganz sicher schnell merken.

Zu deiner Wo-Frage kann ich bislang nur für einen Händler eine Empfehlung aussprechen --> www.nymphaion.de 

Die Frage mit der Pflanzzeit erübrigt sich eigentlich, da diese Pflanzen sowieso nicht das ganze Jahr über zu beziehen sind. Insofern spielt sich fast alles zwischen April/Mai und Juli/August ab, kann sich aber unter Umständen auch noch bis in den September hin ausweiten.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

habe den Thread in den "Pflanzbereich" verschoben...pass dort besser hin


----------



## tina (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Graubart,

Nymphaion ist bestimmt eine gute Adresse, ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, daß du sozusagen Händler vor Ort hören möchtest.......Da gibt es natürlich keine generelle Empfehlung......Auch wenn im Sommer manche Baumärkte Teichpflanzen anbieten, so sind diese aus eigener Erfahrung mit Vorsicht zu genießen......Es sei denn, du findest völlig verkrumpelte Pflanzen für 1 €. Ich habe dort ein paar Lilien gekauft und eine völlig desolate Sumpfprimel, die, wie ich jetzt feststellen kann, angegangen sind.....aber das wäre bestenfalls etwas fürs nächste Jahr. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur wirkliche Gärtnereien aus deiner Umgebung empfehlen, die mit Teichpflanzen handeln. Diese sind dann zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür wirst du schon dieses Jahr mehr Freude an ihnen haben.
Solltest du dich trotzdem für Hornbach- oder Obipflanzen entscheiden, so möchte ich dir doch dringend davon abraten, Seerosen dort zu kaufen. Die taugen wirklich nichts.....
Ansonsten schau doch diesen Frühling mal ins Forum rein, welche Pflanzen dort abzugeben sind 8) 
MfG
Tina


----------



## tina (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Graubart,
ich nochmal  
Ist dein Teich eigentlich schon fertig gebaut und wartet nur noch auf Bepflanzung oder beginnst du erst im Frühling mit dem Teichbau? Ich gehe mal von letzterem aus.....
Sollte dem so sein, wirst du die Blütezeit der Frühjahrsblüher wie z. B. Primeln und Sumpfdotterblume vermutlich verpassen. Dennoch rate ich dir dazu, auch in diesem Fall die schon verblühten Pflanzen zu kaufen und einzupflanzen. Ein weiterer Tipp, welche Pflanzen du pflanzen kannst und zu welcher Zeit sie blühen, wäre natürlich das Pflanzenlexikon unseres Forums, auch wenn es noch nicht vollständig ist  
Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß, ob du einen relativ naturbelassenen Teich oder einen Fischteich haben willst, sind Unterwasserpflanzen, also submerse, Pflicht. Die siehst du vielleicht nicht, aber vor allen Dingen sie dienen der Sauerstoffzufuhr im Teich.
Vielleicht schilderst du mal deinen Teich oder dein Bauvorhaben hier......Ob und welche Fische, ob und welche Technik, welche Lage etc.....
Auf jeden Fall solltest du eines bedenken: Je mehr Pflanzen, desto weniger Algen......
MfG
Tina


----------



## tina (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Graubart,

isch nochmal.....guckst du unter "Fachbeiträge"--> Pflanzen pflanzen..von Stefan

tina


----------



## Klaus (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Erwin
Ich empfehle dir auf stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen zu verzichten, wie zum Beispiel __ Rohrkolben, Wasserlinse, __ Wasserpest, Schachtelhalm und __ Schilf die verdrängen die schwächeren Arten, und du wirst gewaltige Probleme haben sie wieder loszuwerden.
MfG Klaus


----------



## tina (26. Feb. 2005)

Hi Klaus,

da hast du recht, allerdings käme es auf die Größe des Teichs an...oder in Kübeln pflanzen, sieht aber doof aus..... Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung

MfG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

ich kann auch nur für einen sprechen:

www.nymphaion.de 

60% meiner pflanzen habe ich von ihm, wie die angewachsen sind, kannste in meinem Album sehn. Er mag zwar etwas teuerer sein als normale Baumärkte, allerdings in folgenden Punkten ist erungeschlagen:

1.Beratung ( Gib ihm die Zonentiefen und die qm, er gibt dir ein Angebot)
2.Die Pflanzen ( robust und wintertauchlich)

Habe seine Pflanzen im November gesetzt, ALLE sind angegangen, weil si gut sind.


----------



## Dr.J (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht was ihr gegen Baumarktpflanzen habt, aber meine Pflanzen vom Dehner sind wunderbar angegangen. Man muss eben zur richtigen Jahreszeit die Pflanzen wählen.

@Erwin
Wirf auch mal ne Blick in unser Teichlexikon, da findest du azuch viele Infos.

@Tina
Meine Seerose vom Obi, blüht mehrmals im Jahr und schaut wunderschön aus.


----------



## StefanS (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

nichts für ungut: Aber die wenigsten Teiche sind so gross, dass man 5 und mehr Seerosen darin unterbringen könnte. Und da muss es dann nicht unbedingt eine Allerwelts-Seerose sein (von der Wuchskraft und Blühfreudigkeit einmal abgesehen). Da will ich mir schon genau aussuchen, was in den Teich kommt. Und das ist eben bei Baumärkten ein Glücksspiel.

Neben den Pflanzen von Werner Wallner (numphaion.de) kann ich auch die Pflanzen von Naturagart empfehlen.

Und dann sollte man noch einmal auf die Warnung von Klaus hinweisen: Man sollte auf extrem expansive Pflanzen verzichten. Schlicht gar nicht erst pflanzen. Kübel schön und gut, aber wer hindert die Pflanzen daran, sich über Samen zu verbreiten ? Wenn ihnen der Standort gefällt, machen das _alle_ Starkwucherer. Das Pflanzen in Kübeln stoppt nur das Ausbreiten der Rhizome. Deshalb wirklich noch einmal: Epfehlung ist Finger weg !

Grundsätzlich ist zu empfehlen, alle verfügbaren Informationen zu studieren(Kataloge [bei Werner sehr gut zum Download], Pflanzendatenbanken usw.). Dann erst bestellen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ebenfalls nichts für ungut und vielen Dank, dass Du mich daraufhinweist, dass ich Allerweltspflanzen besitze und keine peinlichst genau ausgesuchten teuren(?) Spitzenprodukte von ...... . Ich persönlich kann mich jedes Jahr an der Farbenpracht und Vielfalt meiner Pflanzen erfreuen, egal ob sie aus dem Gartencenter sind, oder selbst gezogen. Es ist nämlich auch eine Frage des Geldbeutels für viele und es macht bitte keiner vor, dass Werner seine Pflanzen alle selbergezogen hat. Er kauft auch nur im Grossmarkt oder bei Händlern ein, wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

immer mit der Ruhe! ;-)

Ich denke, worum es hier geht ist einfach und ohne Streiterei zu klären...

Bei Seerosen aus dem Gartencenter/Baumarkt kann meist Keiner sagen, welche Sorte Du da gerade kaufst.
Du kannst oft froh sein, wenn sie tatsächlich die Farbe auf dem Schildchen hat. 

Da die Sorten meist eh nicht angegeben werden, sind oft solche Seerosen im Gartencenter die schnell und billig verkauft und vermehrt werden können.

Und schnell vermehren lassen sich vor allem die stark wuchernden Sorten.
Und wer einen kleinen Teich mit wenigen m² Wasserfläche hat, der brauch keine Seerose die 2m² und mehr einnimmt.
Um mehr ging es eigentlich nicht, denke ich ;-)

Bei den Wasserpflanzen ist es leider oft so, das diese in sehr "fettem" also nährstoffreichen Substrat hochgezogen werden. 
Wenn Du sie dann von diesem Substrat befreist, weil sonst Dein Teichwasser zu viele Nährstoffe bekommt werden sie zwangsläufig viele Blätter einziehen. 
Sie haben einfach viel mehr Blattmasse, als sie mit unserem gewollt nährstoffarmen Teichwasser ernähren können. 
Werner liefert relativ kleine Pflanzen, die aber nicht in fetten Substrat gezogen wurden. 
Dadurch wachsen sie relativ schnell an, wärend die "mastigen" Pflanzen erstmal rückwärts gehen.

Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.
Ich habe sowohl Pflanzen aus dem Dehner/Obi, Hornbach, Großmarkt als auch von Werner. 
Man muß im Gartencenter/Baumarkt genau hinsehen, was man kauft oder eben erst zu Saisonende wenn die Preise stark fallen zuschlagen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2005)

Na toll,

jetzt hatte ich nen schön langen Beitrag geschrieben und der Computer hat mich in der Zeit ausgeloogt. Beitragt ist natürlich irgendwohin verschwunden. Mist

MfG Frank


----------



## Jürgen (27. Feb. 2005)

Hi Frank,

immer zwischendurch alles markieren und ab damit in die Zwischenablage.. diese schmerliche Erfahrung musste ich auch des öfteren machen...

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

Du hast natürlich recht: Dei Wortwahl war daneben, ich entschuldige mich dafür  . Den selben Inhalt hätte ich auch anders ausdrücken können, vor allem habe ich nicht verallgemeinernd ausdrücken wollen (und auch nicht geschrieben), dass Du ausschliesslich Allerweltspflanzen besitzt. 

Gemeint war, wie von Annett geschrieben (Danke !), dass man im Baumarkt zumeist nicht erkennen kann (nach meiner Erfahrung nie, aber es mag Ausnahmen geben), um was für eine Züchtung es sich tatsächlich handelt, welche Ansprüche sie stellt, wie gross sie wird, wieviel Blattwerk bei welcher Blühfreudigkeit usw. Und das ist bei Wassergärtnern wie Werner Wallner eben anders: Da wird die Sorte schon sehr detailliert beschrieben - und genau diese Pflanze erhält man dann auch. Einheimische Arten kauft der auch nicht einfach zu, sondern vermehrt sie selbst. Ob er sich auch an Neuzüchtungen versucht, weiss ich dabei noch nicht einmal zu sagen, habe ich aber auch nicht behauptet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für Deine Worte. Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht. Dass natürlich die Auswahl, Erfahrung und Kompetenz bei Wassergärtner wesentlich besser ist, war mir auch bewusst.  Ich habe mir inzwischen auch einen lokalen Händler gesucht, der mir auch vor Ort, an meinem Teich, Ratschläge geben kann. Als ich den Teich vor 2 Jahren gebaut habe, kannte ich das Forum nicht. Jetzt wo ich mich intensiver damit beschäftige, sehe ich auch vieles anders. 

Ich denke die Kontroverse ist damit beigelegt.


----------



## graubart48 (20. März 2005)

Hallo allen,
erst mal danke für die vielen Tipp´s, nun kann es ans bestellen gehen. Hab mal im Katalog von Natutragart.de geschaut. *lach* werde doch wohl ein paar Pflanzen weniger als geplant kaufen. Tina, kannst mal schauen wie der Teich im Moment ausschaut. www.dorwin.q27.de

lg
Erwin


----------



## graubart48 (27. März 2005)

tach allen,
so hab nun mal angefangen mit Pflanzen kaufen. Hab mir einfach mal von Naturagart ein 50Pflazen-Set +einige Uferpflanzen + Samen bestellt. Mal schauen wie dann der Anfang ausieht. Natürlich weiß ich das es zu wenig Pflanzen sind, ich denke irgendwo werd ich schon noch ein paar Ableger ergattern.*lach* schaun w mal wie es dann weitergeht.

viele Grüße
Erwin

PS: ein frohes Fest allen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2005)

Hallo Erwin,

nimms nicht so tragisch wenn der Teich anfangs noch recht kahl aussieht. Fast alle Wasser/Sumpfpflanzen sind regelrechte Wucherer. Meist ist nach 2 Jahren kaum noch Platz dazwischen.
MfG Frank


----------



## Harald (31. März 2005)

ganz kurz wollte ich doch auch nochmal was zu diesem Thema schreiben.

Leider habe ich anfangs einige Pflanzen auch im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter gekauft. Alles was so in die 5cm-Töpfchen passte, kostete 3,50 €. Am besten sind mir noch die Krebsscheren dieser Größe vor Augen. Damals dachte ich noch, die werden nicht größer.

Weil ich im Baumarkt nur 2 bekommen hatte, habe ich mir noch welche Bei nymphion.de bestellt. Ich dachte mir "nimm mal ruhig noch 6 Stück, so klein wie die Dinger sind". Von Werner bekam ich dann allerdings welche, die 30 bis 40 cm Durchmesser hatten, ich war absolut beeindruckt.

Ich würde heute daher jedem Neuling empfehlen, sich seine ersten Pflanzen immer nur bei einem Wassergärtner zu bestellen. Teurer als im Baumarkt ist es dort in der Regel auch nicht (selbst mit den Versandtkosten nicht).


----------



## graubart48 (31. März 2005)

Hallo Harald, Hallo Frank,
ich denke Ihr habt bestimmt beide Recht. *lach* Ich werde bestimmt welche bei einem Wasserpflanzenversand bestellen. Aber es ist wie immer, ist man in einem Baumarkt schaut man einfach mal eben bei den Pflanzen vorbei. Und was findet man....... genau.

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Doris (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

Wie Graubart Erwin schon sagt, eigentlich will MANN und FRAU ja nicht im Baumarkt kaufen.
Aber wer sagt denn, dass man nicht im Pflanzenmarkt kaufen soll???
Gesagt, getan. Wir habenWassersalat gefunden. Natürlich einsackt und zu Hause voller freudiger Erwartung  (liebevoll) in den Teich gegeben.

Leider war kein Hinweis dabei, dass diese Pflanze nicht "Frostfest" ist ;-((

Also, dann doch lieber bei Spezialisten bestellen ;-))


----------



## gabi (24. Apr. 2005)

Hi Doris und Erwin,

das tut mir leid für euch. Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr einen Schwimmfarn zugelegt habe und dabei einiges über die Schwimmblattpflanzen gelesen hab war mir klar das __ Wassersalat nicht frostfest ist. Da müssen wir hier im Forum wohl noch am Pflanzenlexikon arbeiten.

Wassersalat steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------

